# Treiberproblem!



## mudderbaimer (29. August 2002)

Moin Moin

Ich hab en großes Problem! Ich braucheunbedingt den Treiber für nen DIA Scanner und zwarden für den MINOLTA F-2900 ich habe verzweifelt nach dem Traiber im Internet gesucht, bei google z.B. findet er zwar die offizielle Minolta download Seite das Problem ist das diese Offline zu sein scheint. Viellciht hat noch jemand den Treiber auf seiner Festplatte und kann mir den zuschicken oder so?

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## CSF-Lady (11. September 2002)

Hi Mudder,

http://www1.minolta.de/download/index.html
DIMAGE SCAN ELITE F-2900 
 für so ziemlich alles OS...
also hier scheints den zu geben unter Digicams und Filmscanner...

Just try it again...
Vielleicht war die Seite down als du es versucht hast.


----------



## mudderbaimer (11. September 2002)

Hey, danke! Seite ist wieder da, Treiber läuft und alles funktioniert bestens!


----------

